# Slotblech passt nicht



## villain (29. November 2009)

Hallo!
Ich hab mir gestern ein LAN-Karte gekauft (ganz normale PCI-Karte) und musste heute beim versuchten Einbau feststellen, dass das Slotblech der Karte zu groß ist. Mein Gehäuse ist ein recht großer Midi-Tower (Thermaltake Armor) und benötigt keine Low-Profile-Karten oder sonst irgendwelchen "Spezialanfertigungen" (meine 8800 GTX passt ganz normal)
Auf dem Foto sieht man das Slotblech, das beim Tower dabei war und die LAN-Karte. Das Blech der Karte ist 7mm länger.

Nun meine Fragen:
Gibt es verschiedene Größen bei den Slotblechen? (außer Low-Profile und "normale" Slotbleche)
Was soll ich tun? Das überstehende Stück absägen? Oder die Karte zurückgeben, eine neue kaufen und darauf hoffen, dass bei der dann das Slotblech passt?

Danke im Vorraus

P.S.: Hoffe das hier ist das richtige Unterforum (Gehäuse erschien mir irgendwie doch unpassend)


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2009)

Kannst du nicht einfach die andere Slotblende verwenden ?


----------



## villain (29. November 2009)

Das andere Slotblech ist nur eine Abdeckung. Ohne jegliche Bohrungen und Durchlässe.


----------



## Two-Face (29. November 2009)

Passt die Karte in den PCI-Anschluss oder steht sie über? Wenn sie richtig im Anschluss steckt, dann wüsste ich nicht, wieso dur dir Sorgen machen müsstest, eine Netzwerkkarte brauchst du nicht unbedingt festschrauben.


----------



## villain (29. November 2009)

Das überlange Slotblech verhindert, dass ich den PCI Anschluss überhaupt verbinden kann (ich kann ihn nicht zusammenstecken, da das Slotblech zuerst ansteht, bevor der PCI Anschluss ineinander steckt)


----------



## Two-Face (29. November 2009)

Dann schraub das Slotblech weg und setze die Karte ohne rein. Bei einer leichten, schmalen Platine hält das auch so.


----------



## villain (29. November 2009)

Ich werds mal versuchen! Danke


----------



## villain (29. November 2009)

Wirkt zwar etwas wackelig aber es scheitn zu halten!
Jedoch frage ich mich noch ob es keine einheitliche "Slotblech-Norm" gibt, da bei schwereren Karten oder Karten mit eSATA-Steckern bzw anderen Steckern, welche nicht so leicht zu verbinden/trennen sind, nicht so einfach Abhilfe geschaffen werden kann


----------



## Two-Face (29. November 2009)

Normalerweise gibt's da 'ne Norm, wie der gesamte ATX-Bereich eigentlich genormt ist. Ich halte die Netzwerkkarte für einen Produktionsfehler (oder genauergesagt, das Slotblech) und müsste demnach umtauschbar sein. Oder enfach in 'nem Computergeschäft nachfragen, ob sie dir das Blech schnell austauschen.


----------



## villain (29. November 2009)

Das Lustige ist, das bei meinem Mainboard so ein Slotblech mit 2 weiteren USB-Anschlüssen dabei war, welches auch zu lang ist (genauso lang wie das der LAN-Karte)...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich das auf dem Bild erkennen kann, ist das Slotblech der LAN-Karte vollkommen okay (ein Vergleich mit anderen Karten wäre schön). Die ATX-Norm sieht vor, dass die Slotbleche bis deutlich unter das Mainboard und die eigentliche Slotöffnung reichen (afaik sollte da mal was fixieren) - damit sind sie natürlich länger, als ein Blech, das nur die Öffnung abdecken soll. Das nicht genug Platz ist, ist imho ein Produktions-/Konzeptionsfehler des Gehäuses.


----------

